# Happiness is....



## cmzaha (Nov 21, 2018)

finding out there is only one other person with soap at my 2 weekend (5 day) Holiday craft Fair, which is a honey seller with a few soaps she makes and has scriptures on the labels. The manager told me she could find no other soapmakers. I have been wondering what is happening because I getting comments from managers that they want me and cannot find soap sellers anymore. Of course it still does not guarantee good sales. I asked my hubby to pull out his golf art and take it, since they are much higher price points.   

Sadly with the parents I cannot do more, in fact I had to turn down 3 free craft fairs for next month. I could make it but my husband cannot. Since I am gone 3 weeks every other month he became bored and found a little job. 

I really really hope this market goes well, because for 3 months now we have had to take care of my daughter and her family. I am so tired of her husband being out of work. Sadly I think he likes it


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 22, 2018)

That’s awesome Carolyn, I hope you do fantastic.  Your son in law sounds like my sisters husband. And you’re right I think they do like it. But, they forget someone needs to help support a family.  Big hugs to you that some things get better.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 22, 2018)

Thankyou Shari, I hope so to


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 23, 2018)

Went pretty well today, I paid for my full 5 days and made money on top of it. Yeah...of course selling a couple of  $85 golf lamps helped move things along. My hubbies golf art went pretty well today and he was not going to take it! I did sell a lot of soap


----------



## dibbles (Nov 24, 2018)

Glad it went well! I hope the rest of the days are good for you too.


----------



## Relle (Nov 24, 2018)

Carolyn, do you have any photos of hubby's golf lamps, would love to see ?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 24, 2018)

So glad it went well, I too would love to see the lamp


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 24, 2018)

Congratulations on your sales! Do your daughter or son-in-law help out when you do shows? If not, maybe they could help set up/tear down or work the table and give you a little more free time with your hubby?


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 24, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> Congratulations on your sales! Do your daughter or son-in-law help out when you do shows? If not, maybe they could help set up/tear down or work the table and give you a little more free time with your hubby?


Nope they do not help. Fortunately I leave everything for the 2 weeks. We are so used to it setting up and breaking down we prefer to just do it ourselves. Bad thing today is, I left my cash box and phone at my booth, so I am really glad I am in one of the buildings and it is under a cover. For some reason today I just was not tracking well and I am not liking that. 

I will post pics tomorrow of some of the hubby's lamps


----------



## Kelly Frizzell (Nov 24, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Nope they do not help. Fortunately I leave everything for the 2 weeks. We are so used to it setting up and breaking down we prefer to just do it ourselves. Bad thing today is, I left my cash box and phone at my booth, so I am really glad I am in one of the buildings and it is under a cover. For some reason today I just was not tracking well and I am not liking that.
> 
> I will post pics tomorrow of some of the hubby's lamps


Wishing you luck with the items you left behind. I am also looking forward to see the Golf art.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 4, 2018)

Update, the manager once again told me stories, I was Not the only soap seller. When I mentioned it, her comment was, "they are no competition for you," which may be true but still... I understand she has to fill spaces but it also makes it hard for the other sellers. We sold a lot of soap, 50 bars of DB, and I actually sold more lotions than usual and the hubby sold some of his golf art so he was happy.

I did have a very successful fair, actually going over my goal. Here are a few pics of his golf. Last year a lady bought the toilet paper holder for her son and she told us it is a big hit. 

Side note: I am trusting that no one will try to copy these, hubby really does not allow posting these online... . He sold out on his lamps, since they are much bigger ticket items it really helped out the sales total


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 4, 2018)

Congratulations that’s awesome!  Your husband does a great job. No copying here.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 4, 2018)

Thankyou Shari, by the way, sugar scrubs still did not sell for me. :-(  nor did the bubble scoops


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 4, 2018)

That’s a bummer. I can’t sell bubble scoops either.


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 4, 2018)

Those look great.  


I no longer trust what Any market manager says anymore   which is sad as I was just starting to trust people


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 4, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Those look great.
> 
> 
> I no longer trust what Any market manager says anymore   which is sad as I was just starting to trust people


It would not have stopped me from attending, since it is my favorite market and I have a large clientele that come twice a year to stock up on soap. This place also runs a fair the weekend before Mother's Day. She did not really lie, the first week there were 2 people selling soap that had a very small amount, it was the second week that a gal had a pretty good selection, but I heard she sold very little. Bummer for her, good for me


----------



## amd (Dec 4, 2018)

@cmzaha I think the fad is dying out. I've talked to a few bath bomb makers the last few weeks and they said their sales have been really slow as well. I had my bubble scoops on sale 35% off over the weekend and I sold 4 of them. When these are gone, I'm only going to make them for my nieces.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 4, 2018)

amd said:


> @cmzaha I think the fad is dying out. I've talked to a few bath bomb makers the last few weeks and they said their sales have been really slow as well. I had my bubble scoops on sale 35% off over the weekend and I sold 4 of them. When these are gone, I'm only going to make them for my nieces.


For 1 thing there are to many DIY sites and the younger girls are making their own. I will save mine for my mom and grandkids. I also think people get tired of paying $4-$5 for a bath bomb for 1 bath. I did package mine in the cups, 5 scoops and the little mesh bag with a card inside. They really looked nice and were easy to transport in just a tote bag. I sold them for $8 and will keep the rest before I sell them for any less


----------



## amd (Dec 4, 2018)

Not just DIY sites - daughter and I went shopping the weekend before and Target had a 10 foot section of DIY kits for bath bombs, lip balms, nail polish, lotion... I'm sure it's all craptastic (in fact I know it is, the daughter got a lip balm and lotion kit for her birthday and the lotion made me welt up).


----------



## Relle (Dec 4, 2018)

Love the golf art Carolyn, very creative. I think things like BB's and bubble scoops etc are not selling because here you can buy in the cheap $2 shops for around $1, so I'm thinking that people could buy 5 for the price of one, quality aside, they don't care.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 5, 2018)

Relle said:


> Love the golf art Carolyn, very creative. I think things like BB's and bubble scoops etc are not selling because here you can buy in the cheap $2 shops for around $1, so I'm thinking that people could buy 5 for the price of one, quality aside, they don't care.


 Here you can get them in  .99 cent stores, some are $1 and I have seen 3 in a tube for 1.00 in discount stores. You are right they do not really care about quality, just fizz
.


----------

